# Babies from another mother!



## happy appy (May 5, 2014)

I know this isn't the right place for this but I thought you ladies would really like the "babies". This is what's in my back yard right now. She moved the pups in about a week ago. There are 7 or 8 pups with at least one pup being silver.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HjWmGRZxGRc&feature=youtu.be

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=wO6yrHwBJ-g


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (May 5, 2014)

Wow.....that's the largest litter of fox kits I've heard of!! :-O Can't wait to get where I can play the video. Thanks for sharing, after all, this is the MOMMA'S page. Doesn't state "equine only".

We're not highbrow snobs! We love all babies, no matter the species.


----------



##  (May 5, 2014)

This is EXACTLY the place for these videos! I have a fox momma who has her litter of pups at the back of the mare/foal pasture every year. She has her choice of many places, but has always chosen to be with the other mommas. It has always been a pleasure to watch those little kits playing at the back of the pasture, and the foals trying to figure out who or what they are!

Fabulous videos, and thank you so much for sharing them!


----------



## JAX (May 5, 2014)

Love those videos!!


----------



## poniesrule (May 5, 2014)

How adorable!!! Love them. Love them all!!!!


----------



## AnnaC (May 5, 2014)

Brilliant videos - what a cute family!! Thanks for posting them.


----------



## little lady (May 6, 2014)

That is sooooo cool! thanks for sharing!


----------



## happy appy (May 7, 2014)

These guys are so sweet looking.


----------



##  (May 7, 2014)

They are soooooooo cute!


----------



## atotton (May 7, 2014)

So cute.



A few years a go we had a litter of nine fox pups in our back pasture. It is pretty rare to see the litters that big.


----------

